# Nymphoides species from Taiwan



## ufimych (May 30, 2011)

I am certainly a low tech aquarist, no CO2 injections, no water fertilizing, except fish exctrements. A few days ago, I purchased additional plant species and, among them, Nymphoides sp. as a bonus. The plant looks very attractive to me, but I never had it in my aquaria before. Does anyone has this plant in a low tech tank? Is it convenient to grow with fish and other plants? How about using it for landscaping in a low tech tank?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

_Nymphoides 'taiwan'_ grows like a weed in both low and high light. It'll do fine in a low-tech tank without CO2 or fertilization. Just trim the leaves regularly to make sure that it doesn't shade any of your other plants.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi ufimych,

Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan' is in the same family as the 'Banana Plant' (Nymphoides aquatica) in fact some people call it the 'banana-less banana plant'. It does well in almost any tank and it does not require CO2. Smaller plants do well in 10 gallon tanks and larger specimens can be a show stopper in larger aquariums with their lime green leaves whether planted singly or in groupings. I think the reason we don't see them often in the hobby is unlike the Nymphoides aquatica that has rather thick, rugged leaves the leaves of Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan' are thin more fragile so the plant does not always ship well.

Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan' reproduces easily, small 'baby plants' form at the junction of the leaf and stem. Once the 'baby plant' has 3-4 leaves I just remove the stem, detach the 'baby plant' and plant it normally where I want it. I hope you enjoy the one I sent and that it isn't too large for your tank.



Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan' in a 10 gallon no CO2









Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan' in a 45 gallon tall (24" tall tank) with CO2; it will grow as tall as the tank these were trimmed last week


----------



## ufimych (May 30, 2011)

Thank you both for the explanation. It seems I am very lucky having this plant. Fast growing plant - this is what I always like. I placed and extra LD clip lamp on the side of the tank to secure enough light. This plant looks not like any other plants I had before. Thank you, Seattle Aquarist, for throwing this bonus with the other plants you had sent to me. It arrived in a perfect condition, it looks like it did not notice the relocation...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi ufimych,

I'm glad you like it! If you have any questions or problems I'm usually around.


----------



## ufimych (May 30, 2011)

On your pictures, this plant looks spectacular and so is on other pictures in the net. Does it develop runners in the gravel?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi ufimych,

No runner, this is how they reproduce:


> Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan' reproduces easily, small 'baby plants' form at the junction of the leaf and stem. Once the 'baby plant' has 3-4 leaves I just remove the stem, detach the 'baby plant' and plant it normally where I want it. I hope you enjoy the one I sent and that it isn't too large for your tank.


I found the number of 'baby plants' formed is directly proportional to the amount of nutrients available. I'm not a great photographer but if I can get a picture of a 'baby plant' I will add it to this post for you.


----------



## ufimych (May 30, 2011)

It is going to become my number one favorite plant in aquarium. I am watching new leaves already growing. As soon as baby plants show up, I will put them in other tanks I have.


----------

